# Looking for pasture board!!



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

Been There Farm
 
I haven't been there (lol, unintentional pun) in person yet, but it's near my house and I figured I would check it out sometime. It looks nice. I was looking up lesson/boarding facilities near my house (for after I graduate uni, no horse yet, haha) and that's the least expensive one that I've been able to find through an online search in my central NJ area. $300 per month for field board. Of course, someone else may be able to advise you better, but since I had it in mind I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## gracefieldfarm (Jul 26, 2010)

*pasture board*

Hi, we have pasture board available. give us a call to go over details. have a great day, Cynthia and Richard 908-619-7878/908-674-0434


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

gracefieldfarm said:


> Hi, we have pasture board available. give us a call to go over details. have a great day, Cynthia and Richard 908-619-7878/908-674-0434


Thank you very much, I wil try contacting you tomorrow.


----------

